# El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Very good cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Already smoked the monster 6x60 EL BATON. Knew the Robusto size had to be as good. Full flavor in a medium cigar!

Read the full review here: El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Very good cigar!


----------

